# Hogue Extreme Aluminum Grips for the P229



## falshman70

In my quest to slim down the grip on my P229 I replaced the stock plastic grips with the new Hogue Extreme aluminum grips. Yes, they're outrageously expensive, but I figured I give them a try. They actually are very slightly slimmer than the stocks and they feel and look great.

I keep thinking I want a P239 for carry, but it really isn't that much slimmer than the P229 and you give up 5 rounds (I think it is). So I'm going to commit to carrying the P229 and pass on the 239. I'm running out of guns to want to buy!


----------



## Mike Barham

falshman70 said:


> ...the new Hogue Extreme aluminum grips. Yes, they're outrageously expensive...


So the "extreme" part refers to the price? :mrgreen:



> I'm running out of guns to want to buy!


That happened to me a while ago. I'm going the other way. I've sold three guns in the last month or two, I think, plus some accessories.


----------



## Dsig1

Pictures would be nice. I'm thinking of getting two sets, one for my Buckmark (the Clear Brushed) and another set for my Kimber (the partial wood ones) .


----------



## falshman70

I'll try to take a pic this weekend.


----------



## diverge

Did they slim the grip enough that it was worth the price? I also want to slim the grip down on my 229 and am considering buying these.


----------



## falshman70

As promised, here's pics:




























I won't opine as to whether it's enough of a difference to justify the price - probably not - but it depends how close to perfect the P229 fit is beforehand.


----------



## falshman70

Despite not having a particular gun to jones over, my bride:










gave me a P6 for Father's Day:










I'm a lucky guy. :smt109


----------



## hberttmank

I have a set of the Hogue Extremes for my P226 and I love them. Best grip made for the Sig in my opinion, too bad the price is so high.


----------



## jeb21

Very nice, weapon, grips, and wife.


----------



## bill5074

How do you guys get your wife to buy you guns ?? I catch hell everytime I even talk about getting another one.


----------



## Mike Barham

bill5074 said:


> How do you guys get your wife to buy you guns ?? I catch hell everytime I even talk about getting another one.


Bribery. Buy them sparkly things they like, like diamond anniversary bands, and get a Steyr Scout in return. Get them new ski boots and you get a new KelTec.

Marriage is all about compromise. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dsig1

bill5074 said:


> How do you guys get your wife to buy you guns ?? I catch hell everytime I even talk about getting another one.


For every new gun I buy, I visit the COACH outlet near my home and bring a matching accessory to one of my wife's COACH handbags (she has three ). This completely distracts her from any of my gun dealings. Yes, it's a bit expensive but I can settle for one less gun per year to keep her distracted and away from my hobby.


----------



## falshman70

While I still do get her jewelry, I've slowed down on that. She likes guns, too and also golf stuff. But Mike's concept of "tit for tat" is valid.


----------

